# AD22VF question



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I plant to do this swap and i ran into a problem. My 96 GXE doesnt have ABS. Can i still do the install without any problems?? All i am going to do is get remanufactured loaded calipers from Autozone including the bracket. Anything else i would need?? I'll also be getting the 10.1" calipers


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You don't need ABS for the AD22VF (otherwise known as the NX2000 brakes w/ABS) on a B14.

Seth


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay cool, so everything should go off without a hitch.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you also have to get the bolts for the caliper brackets and the pads. and the associated pins as well.


----------

